# Erm....Hi!



## ben-sharp1 (Aug 9, 2007)

Hello mantid fourum!

My name obviously is ben, i live in essex england and am the proud owner of a african, budwing and african flower mantis.

I have always been fasinated by mantids in particular, when i as little i was always watching wildlife programmes, notional geographic and any other natural world documentary.

I just always remember knowing what a praying mantis was as a child, i had a toy car from ghost busters which when you pushed a button it sprang up and resembled a praying mantis and for that reason it was my favourite toy.

About 3 month ago i did a search on youtube for "praying mantis" and was surprised by just how many videos there are, the content of these videos had me hooked i just had to own one of these beautiful creatures .....and now i do.....three of them.....for now! lol

So anyways thats me, look foward to getting to know you mantid forum.


----------



## robo mantis (Aug 9, 2007)

Cool welcome


----------



## Rick (Aug 9, 2007)

Welcome


----------



## Deutschherper (Aug 9, 2007)

Welcome to the forum  !


----------



## OGIGA (Aug 9, 2007)

Welcome, Ben!


----------



## hibiscusmile (Aug 9, 2007)

Welcome Ben from England, glad to have you here!


----------

